# Schal der im Wind flattert !



## sondmaster (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Schal den ich fotografiert habe,
in Photoshop so verändern, als würde er im Wind
flattern.
Ist das machbar ?
Hat jemand einen Tip oder weiss ein gutes Tutorial.

Grüsse,
sondmaster


----------



## Receiver (26. Juli 2004)

kommt drauf an wie du den schal fotografiert hast, und wie soll der denn im wind flattern?
Willst Du den in ein neues Bild reinmontieren, und dann den Schal so verändern, als würde er vom Wind hin und her geweht?


----------



## sondmaster (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo Receiver,

ich habe den Schal von vorne (hängend) fotografiert und
er soll in ein Bild montiert werden, wo der Wind von der 
rechten Seite in den Schal bläst.
Ich hoffe Du hast verstanden was ich meine.


----------



## Clubkatze (27. Juli 2004)

Am besten das Foto posten, dann kann man rumprobieren und dir erklären wie´s geht


----------



## Receiver (27. Juli 2004)

Also ich weiß nicht wies nachher aussieht, aber du könntest den Schal in das andere Bild einfügen, in Windrichtung drehen, und dann mal rumprobieren das realistisch rein zu retouchieren. Vielleicht hilft Dir ja der Verflüssigen-Effekt von Photoshop, oder wenn Du den Schal perspektivisch verzerrst...


----------



## sondmaster (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Clubkatze,

anbei das jpg, rechts der Original Schal und links habe ich
mit dem verflüssigen-Filter den Schal etwas bewegt.
Ich bin aber noch nicht zufrieden, das ganze könnte noch viel
luftiger sein.
Vielleicht hast Du noch einen Tip ?


----------



## Receiver (27. Juli 2004)

hmm... So richtig fällt mir da auch nichts mehr ein. Ich denke mal, dass Du jetzt versuchen solltest den Schal in das andere Bild möglichst realtätsnah ein zu retouchieren. Ist bestimmt nicht einfach... Ansonsten kannst Du vielleicht noch beim Verflüssigen-Effekt dieses Wellen-Werkzeug nehmen, und damit dem Schal zum Ende hin einige "Wellen" verpassen, so als würde er im Wind wehen...


----------



## Clubkatze (28. Juli 2004)

Also ich würde ja gewisse (kleine) Bereiche aufhellen und dann mit´m Wischfinger "wellenförmige" "Dinger" reinwischen...


----------



## Boromir (1. August 2004)

Hallo,

versuch's mal damit, etwas aufwendig aber gut.

http://www.pixelplow.de/start/display.tutorial.php?tutnr=31454&id=A-2-P.c1107.cXa.c54.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. August 2004)

Hallo,

Es ist gerade ein neues Tutorial bei uns hinzugekommen. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja auch weiter. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials166152.html

Gruss Markus


----------

